# How do you get into the commercial or retail markett?



## paintsplater (Mar 3, 2010)

I am a small painting contractor from a small area, would like to get into retail and commercial repaints. how dose one find information on repaints. I see theres alot of diffrent site and companies to get new construction information and bid on there stuff. if anyone has any info pass it my way!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

No special secret, You gots to pound on doors. It can be done through networking. Have a great day
Gabe


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what gabe said. Have a nice day

Nathan


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

paintsplater said:


> I am a small painting contractor from a small area, would like to get into retail and commercial repaints. how dose one find information on repaints. I see theres alot of diffrent site and companies to get new construction information and bid on there stuff. if anyone has any info pass it my way!


Here is a easy one:
Find out who are all of your areas commercial GC's, commercial property managers and small business owners. Send them all a personalized introduction letter.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Some of the best advice I ever received was: Do what you do best, and do more of it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

But then how does one grow and learn?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Some of the best advice I ever received was: Do what you do best, and do more of it.


Yep! I all most got into striping because I have a client that does a lot of it. The VP asked me I could have it all if I wanted. I then had a discussion with the CE. He looked at me and said "its better you keep doing what I know best." I thought for a second and said your "right on" I thanked him, and months later I was so happy I didn't after I had a conversation with a striping guy.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I had an opportunity about 12 years ago to get into coating foundation. It would have been easy to set up and good money to do. But totally inconsistent with the business I wanted to build.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with you two, but in building the business you wanted you still had to reach and learn. Remember the story you told last week of your first NC job? We all had to learn somehow. There will always be newbies undercutting and learning the trade while performing contracts. Ive done it, you've done it, we have all done it in one capacity or in other. While I dont agree that we should teach people "how" to paint here I do think that by helping to guide them it will help the trade as a whole. There is a fine line.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I actually think this guy is taking a much more reasonable approach than most, wanting to check out small commercial and retail REpaint. Compared to a jackass who wants to "land a big one" and do a new commercial 80k sf space, this guy is alright. The key is to never put ones self in a position where failure would be devastating to the big picture. Some guys are all too willing to do that, only in situations where they are unable to create a reward scenario that justifies the risk. Risk with appropriate reward is much better.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Woody said:


> I tend to scratch my nuts before knocking on doors... It's my "good luck meditation" medicine....it's very relaxing.


 
I do that on the way downstairs for my morning coffee.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Woody said:


> I tend to scratch my nuts before knocking on doors... It's my "good luck meditation" medicine....it's very relaxing.
> 
> Go to there offices, read there plans, give them a price.... and bring a bar of soap.
> 
> ...


This one is for you Woody!


----------



## donnaepaint (Apr 1, 2010)

Check your local plan exchange. theres usually one in every city. At times theyll have small comm. projects to bid on. you can check on fedbiz.com and register for any prospective government projects located around your area (its free). Every state has some sort of website for free to check on state funded projects also. Getting your feet wet in these areas will expand your company to generals and architects


----------

